# Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Anyone else glued to their TV set ???? (USA Network)

I think all Groups are represented here on Outbackers but _OUR_ hearts belong to the Herding Dogs. We're hoping to see a Seeker/Tadger relative on the big screen soon!!! Don't know yet - - - but last year was the first of many when the family _wasn't_ represented)

{On edit}





















OK - never mind .... I MISSED IT !!!! All you dog-people can stop shaking your heads now..... (*BUT*, the good news is that the Best of Breed Sheltie was a Seeker/Tadger cousin YAHOO!!!!! The family still reigns!!!!!...ok, I'll stop now







Of course, the Sheltie didn't win the Group...they never do


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I don't know Wolfie, there's a pretty strong Beagle in contention this year. If 'Uno' were to pull it off, it would be the first Beagle in the history of the show to take top honors!

I don't have to tell you where PDX_Cowboy's heart is tonight. Of course, he's going to be impossible to live with if Uno does win!

Happy Tails,
Doug


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Our two Beagle mixed pups were watching it in HD!
Which left my DH yelling every time they went CHARGING
for the new LCD TV!!!
They were really cute when they wanted to charge 
the 40" face of a Bull Mastiff that filled the screen!!! LOL

MaeJae


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

*HE DID IT!!!!

UNO TOOK WESTMINSTER!!!! YAHOO!!!!

WHAT A BEAUTIFUL BOY HE IS!!!!!*

(Congratulations, Cowboy! Seeker bows to you......once







)


----------



## Chasn'Racin (Mar 12, 2007)

Go Beagles!


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

Making Snoopy/ Red Barron jealous!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

PDX_Cowboy is, indeed, a happy camper!
*WOOF!*

Happy Tails,
Doug


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Katie, our wonderful Beagle is very proud as well for her breed! A report I read the other day on the show mentioned that Beagles are popular with the people but not the judges.








Well maybe UNO's big brown eyes were even able to melt the judges hearts this year!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Nathan said:


> Katie, our wonderful Beagle is very proud as well for her breed! A report I read the other day on the show mentioned that Beagles are popular with the people but not the judges.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe she likes the idea of 3am baying ...and 6:00, 9, 12, 2:30, 4......_









<just to keep the peace......know that someday I WILL have a beagle!!! And no, NOT in place of a Sheltie...







>


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

We watch all the dog shows too. A person can learn a lot about different breeds watching them.
We had to put our German Shepherd Dog down in November. He was with us for over 11 years, but suffered from Degenerative Myelopathy. (dog version of MS...so to speak)
We now have a new Boston Terrier puppy, (Kona) and our 9 year old Pug.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

NDJollyMon said:


> *Degenerative Myelopathy. (dog version of MS...so to speak)*
> We now have a new Boston Terrier puppy, (Kona) and our 9 year old Pug.


Really? Never heard of it...guess I have some research to do!!!

Congrats on the new baby! Puppies are sooooooooooo much fun !!!!


----------



## shimonts (Nov 8, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> Anyone else glued to their TV set ???? (USA Network)
> 
> I think all Groups are represented here on Outbackers but _OUR_ hearts belong to the Herding Dogs. We're hoping to see a Seeker/Tadger relative on the big screen soon!!! Don't know yet - - - but last year was the first of many when the family _wasn't_ represented)
> 
> ...


Good luck. I hope they/he(????) wins! I love the Westminster dog show. My dog was in Crufts in England, but that was before I owned him. The breeder was "running him on" as they say. I was rooting for Harry (Dandie Dinmont Terrier) last year, because we have 2 Dandies and one is Harry's twin. Do you ever show your dogs in Canada?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

shimonts said:


> Anyone else glued to their TV set ???? (USA Network)
> 
> I think all Groups are represented here on Outbackers but _OUR_ hearts belong to the Herding Dogs. We're hoping to see a Seeker/Tadger relative on the big screen soon!!! Don't know yet - - - but last year was the first of many when the family _wasn't_ represented)
> 
> ...


Good luck. I hope they/he(????) wins! I love the Westminster dog show. My dog was in Crufts in England, but that was before I owned him. The breeder was "running him on" as they say. I was rooting for Harry (Dandie Dinmont Terrier) last year, because we have 2 Dandies and one is Harry's twin. Do you ever show your dogs in Canada?
[/quote]
Well...Westminster is done and over for another year, but the Sheltie _did_ make the Group cut...just not the Group win. I would LOVE to go to Crufts!!! I have a friend who lives within sight of the site...maybe someday I'll actually get there at showtime!

Yes, but we compete in Obedience and Agility....not Breed. Tadger has 2 Canadian Agility legs and Seeker's first Obedience Title was his Canadian CD. In fact, it was that trip that convinced us to come home and buy an Outback!!! Here are Seeker's catalog photo and a picture perfect 'stand for exam"







from that Trial!


----------



## shimonts (Nov 8, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> Anyone else glued to their TV set ???? (USA Network)
> 
> I think all Groups are represented here on Outbackers but _OUR_ hearts belong to the Herding Dogs. We're hoping to see a Seeker/Tadger relative on the big screen soon!!! Don't know yet - - - but last year was the first of many when the family _wasn't_ represented)
> 
> ...


Good luck. I hope they/he(????) wins! I love the Westminster dog show. My dog was in Crufts in England, but that was before I owned him. The breeder was "running him on" as they say. I was rooting for Harry (Dandie Dinmont Terrier) last year, because we have 2 Dandies and one is Harry's twin. Do you ever show your dogs in Canada?
[/quote]
Well...Westminster is done and over for another year, but the Sheltie _did_ make the Group cut...just not the Group win. I would LOVE to go to Crufts!!! I have a friend who lives within sight of the site...maybe someday I'll actually get there at showtime!

Yes, but we compete in Obedience and Agility....not Breed. Tadger has 2 Canadian Agility legs and Seeker's first Obedience Title was his Canadian CD. In fact, it was that trip that convinced us to come home and buy an Outback!!! Here are Seeker's catalog photo and a picture perfect 'stand for exam"







from that Trial!















[/quote]
.
Lovely!!! No wonder you're so proud. I love to watch Agility competitions on T.V. My husband used to show his German Sheppard in the Obedience Trials years ago. Dandies aren't smart and they're very lazy so neither would do for them. But they are very cute and exceptionally cuddly for a Terrier!!!! We actually hold cuddling Parlours where you can come up and "Cuddle a Dandie", supposedly the only terrier you can cuddle. We're having Dandie Show in Toronto in September.

My dog is a British Champion from Crufts but I have never been myself either. The breeder has asked me to go with her, but I'm not a good flyer!!! Besides, I don't want to leave my dogs...especially the needy little shih-tzu.

Crufts just had a contest where you could vote online for the most vulnerable rare dog breed and the Dandies won. I think that means they'll gain some publicity at the Crufts show coming up this month. I raised my Charlie who will be in the show, but he's no longer mine. Although in my mind, I'll always think of him as mine. I had him from the time he was 9 weeks old until he was a year and a half. What a lovable dog!!!! Then my breeder said it was time for him to show in Britain so she shipped him off to England to breed him and show him. My heart broke in pieces and I'm still pining for him. It's not the breeder's fault. I knew what I was getting into from the start and I agreed to do it. He is just so lovable!! I couldn't keep him because I already have a stud male Dandie and I can't have two males. Still, it was heartbreaking to see him go off after he was so much a part of the family. Then again, recently, I just had his son for 5 weeks....just as lovable but he went to a permanent home here in Canada. I'm sure he's happy there.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

shimonts said:


> Lovely!!! No wonder you're so proud. I love to watch Agility competitions on T.V. My husband used to show his German Sheppard in the Obedience Trials years ago. Dandies aren't smart and they're very lazy so neither would do for them. But they are very cute and exceptionally cuddly for a Terrier!!!! We actually hold cuddling Parlours where you can come up and "Cuddle a Dandie", supposedly the only terrier you can cuddle. We're having Dandie Show in Toronto in September.
> 
> My dog is a British Champion from Crufts but I have never been myself either. The breeder has asked me to go with her, but I'm not a good flyer!!! Besides, I don't want to leave my dogs...especially the needy little shih-tzu.
> 
> Crufts just had a contest where you could vote online for the most vulnerable rare dog breed and the Dandies won. I think that means they'll gain some publicity at the Crufts show coming up this month. I raised my Charlie who will be in the show, but he's no longer mine. Although in my mind, I'll always think of him as mine. I had him from the time he was 9 weeks old until he was a year and a half. What a lovable dog!!!! Then my breeder said it was time for him to show in Britain so she shipped him off to England to breed him and show him. My heart broke in pieces and I'm still pining for him. It's not the breeder's fault. I knew what I was getting into from the start and I agreed to do it. He is just so lovable!! I couldn't keep him because I already have a stud male Dandie and I can't have two males. Still, it was heartbreaking to see him go off after he was so much a part of the family. Then again, recently, I just had his son for 5 weeks....just as lovable but he went to a permanent home here in Canada. I'm sure he's happy there.


Thanks! He is THE MOST INCREDIBLE dog I have ever been blessed to know (and my life has been graced with LOTS of amazing fur-kids!!) Training, competing, and just plain living life with Seeker has been ... and continues to be ... an amazing journey!!!!

Dandies are wonderful. Now, I must admit, I'm not a "Terrier person" but if I were to cuddle a Terrier, a Dandie would certainly be my choice! Rare breed? Are they still a "Rare Breed" in England?


----------

